# Need some help ona Limbsaver Recoil Pad size for a Sako A7



## keithja (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a Sako A7 in .308. I need a recoil pad for sure. I am thinking of a Limbsaver. Has anyone out there put a Limbsaver on an A7? Specifically, should I get a slip on...precision fit...grind to fit? Have you removed the Sako recoil pad if you used a slip on?

If anyone has the correct size/part number to order, I would appreciate it greatly.

Thanks much, Keith


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

On rifles I prefer the precision fit, but have had the grind to fit installed on a couple guns that they did not make a pad for. I have used the slip on with a couple shotguns but I am not a fan of them overall

Their web site lists only the 75 finlite. My suggestion is to measure your pad, and then check it against a 75 to see if they are the same size. My guess is they are but it only takes a minute to check!


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

Remove yours (two screws) and take it to the store. The closest one will take a little grind/filing to fit.
K


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

They actually have the templates of the ones they make on their website. Print a couple out and see if any fit. I found one that fit almost perfectly even though my model wasn't listed.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd say take it in and get a grind to fit done for you. They look better than the pads they make for a specific rifle.


----------

